# does anyone do incline,decline and flat?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone do all three bench press variations on chest day? I've started to do all three on chest days.

Or is there no point?

Which ones do you do?


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

I do, i think alot of people dont though from what i have read.

Each time im on chest i start with a different one though. 1 week Flat then incline. The next week incline then flat etc etc

Never with decline first though as its generally the easiest


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah you know you've been to the gym after it aha. Yeah I was wondering why my decline is stronger than flat benching? Even at the end of the session


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i do all 3 but not in the same session. its usually flat/incline or incline/decline for me


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I usually alternate. So I might do incline fly followed by flat press one week and then flat fly/incline press the next. I dont bother with decline. Never find it any more beneficial than doing the other two.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah you know you've been to the gym after it aha. Yeah I was wondering why my decline is stronger than flat benching? Even at the end of the session


Not 100% but i think its sommat to do with gravity lol. The weight is below you rather than abouv or on top? Hope im right else i will sound like a dick lol


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

rchippex said:


> I usually alternate. So I might do incline fly followed by flat press one week and then flat fly/incline press the next. I dont bother with decline. Never find it any more beneficial than doing the other two.


I do them but i dont feel a pump in my lower chest tbh. nothing much gets me there except using the cable's. Bringing them from my side up, palms up if you know what i mean. Not sure what you call them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

reckon I'm going to do all three till Christmas and see how it goes


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Try it man everyone is different. See how you go :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i do flat bench with dumbells and decline with a barbell for some reason i cant seem to get inclines right and get more in my shoulders than my chest this also happens if i do flat bench with a barbell


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> i do flat bench with dumbells and decline with a barbell for some reason i cant seem to get inclines right and get more in my shoulders than my chest this also happens if i do flat bench with a barbell


I know what you mean. DB's for flat and incline for me, and then bar for decline. Don't like how it feels with bar doing incline for some reason


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hometrainer said:


> i do flat bench with dumbells and decline with a barbell for some reason i cant seem to get inclines right and get more in my shoulders than my chest this also happens if i do flat bench with a barbell


try dropping ur incline a click or 2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Decline mainly, starting to alternate with flat now. Don't see why people go mad on their chest like its the be all and end all! I'm the grand scheme of things there is a lot more muscle elsewhere to concentrate on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> try dropping ur incline a click or 2


25degress I've heard is best


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Decline mainly, starting to alternate with flat now. Don't see why people go mad on their chest like its the be all and end all! I'm the grand scheme of things there is a lot more muscle elsewhere to concentrate on!


Some people love training biceps. I love training chest.

And don't worry, everywhere else gets covered too


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> i do flat bench with dumbells and decline with a barbell for some reason i cant seem to get inclines right and get more in my shoulders than my chest this also happens if i do flat bench with a barbell





Jd123 said:


> 25degress I've heard is best


Alot of people put the bench too far up.

Depends on bench ofcourse but i usually just do one click up.. probs about 20-30 degrees i guess


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I go my heaviest on decline and alternate but only two at a time.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

pYp3s said:


> I do them but i dont feel a pump in my lower chest tbh. nothing much gets me there except using the cable's. Bringing them from my side up, palms up if you know what i mean. Not sure what you call them.


If you go super deep on presses you should feel it in the whole pec. I literally go low enough to tap the db's on my delts now. Didnt used to and didnt feel it as much as I was kind of ego lifting a bit but dropped the weight a bit and went for 100% ROM on the advice of my new training partner and am reaping the rewards now big time. Pumps are much better and really feel the pain in the whole pec the next day. I find the flys first allows me to have more impact on the pec rather than just delts when I come to the presses. Thats another change that has been giving good results for me.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

rchippex said:


> If you go super deep on presses you should feel it in the whole pec. I literally go low enough to tap the db's on my delts now. Didnt used to and didnt feel it as much as I was kind of ego lifting a bit but dropped the weight a bit and went for 100% ROM on the advice of my new training partner and am reaping the rewards now big time. Pumps are much better and really feel the pain in the whole pec the next day. I find the flys first allows me to have more impact on the pec rather than just delts when I come to the presses. Thats another change that has been giving good results for me.


Im gunna have a bash at that tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

pYp3s said:


> Im gunna have a bash at that tonight :thumbup1:


Just make sure you warm your shoulders really well before pal. I did this once and f*cked my shoulder


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if im doing a split then i will usually do flat barbell, incline dumbell then dips (i dont like decline - feel it too much in my tris)


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes.

I start with decline as it doent target the front delts as much, then flat followed by inline.

And thats all i do for chest, im lucky as my chest just grows. for a while i was just doing incline and decline for chest and it was still growing just as fast


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i used to but me new gym hasn't a decline bench cause its fooking ****e....gym is 'the gym group' in liverpool, name and shame


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Decline mainly, starting to alternate with flat now. Don't see why people go mad on their chest like its the be all and end all! I'm the grand scheme of things there is a lot more muscle elsewhere to concentrate on!


Does that mean you have a weak chest? 

a big chest really gives your whole upper body shape in my opinion, big chest and traps are the best rather than huge arms which half of the twiglets in the gym focus on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Does that mean you have a weak chest?
> 
> a big chest really gives your whole upper body shape in my opinion, big chest and traps are the best rather than huge arms which half of the twiglets in the gym focus on!


I need to join these 'bicep boys' this year and get some guns growing aha


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i used to but me new gym hasn't a decline bench cause its fooking ****e....gym is 'the gym group' in liverpool, name and shame


just get a step up platform and stick it under the front end of the bench. its what we do in our gym and works fine


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Personally i seldom do flat bench that i concentrate on my incline and decline exercises

Since doing this in the last 10 months ive seen my chest look 100% better

Im sure it was a Dorian Yates video i saw where he said decline works the whole pec where as flat dosent

Ive found doing incline and getting strong at it has made my flat and decline lifts even better


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> I need to join these 'bicep boys' this year and get some guns growing aha


my arms are lacking too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Personally i seldom do flat bench that i concentrate on my incline and decline exercises
> 
> Since doing this in the last 10 months ive seen my chest look 100% better
> 
> ...


yeah I watched that too on youtube ages ago, think it was his blood and guts video?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

supermancss said:


> my arms are lacking too.


We need to get in that squat rack.

I mean the curling rack :lol:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

see you there.

on another note of similar stupidy at the gym...

I saw someone deadlifting with weight belt on.. at 40kg?? wasn't majorly skinny or anything, him and his mate kept swapping over doing it.. taking the ****ing squat rack up to rest their weights on too lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Slight incline, 1st clip past flat, dips, and fly's for chest.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I do all 3, then move onto cable work

I always have a problem with 'feeling it'.....till the next day, then and the next two days after that i'm in agony, love it though:thumb:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

supermancss said:


> taking the ****ing squat rack up to rest their weights on too lol


This is one that really annoys me, alot of folk use the squat rack safety stands to rest the bar on for bent over rows. I guess they can't be ****d bending down to pick it up.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

if you are training correctly, then in my opinion it would be impossible to do all 3 in one session.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's Dorians take on it............


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

justin case said:


> if you are training correctly, then in my opinion it would be impossible to do all 3 in one session.


Flat is my main, mostly i do the other two after....sometimes, if i am tired after smashing a pb on flat, i only do either incline or decline...but mostly, i do all three....and anyone who see's me train will tell you i train my ass off( i train with Bri and Rams, and they won't cut me any slack, girl or not, i get treated the same as they treat each other!)


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

flat and incline for me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Love how that guy lobs the weights down. I'd lob him out the gym if he did that with my weights.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Love how that guy lobs the weights down. I'd lob him out the gym if he did that with my weights.


Tom, can i ask a serious q? Do you get lots of folk dropping weights in your gym? I don't EVER drop it, it has been commented on several times, how if i am able to keep hold when i fail, to be able put it down properly, that i ain't in 'total failure' mode.....now last comp i did, there were 3 40kg db's ruined by ONE girl as she dropped them from shoulder height(one arm db press)

I'm scared of breaking them/the floor...and i jump when people drop weights(much to peoples amusement lol) Gym floor got replaced last year and was fekked under the matting at the db area!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ser said:


> Tom, can i ask a serious q? Do you get lots of folk dropping weights in your gym? I don't EVER drop it, it has been commented on several times, how if i am able to keep hold when i fail, to be able put it down properly, that i ain't in 'total failure' mode.....now last comp i did, there were 3 40kg db's ruined by ONE girl as she dropped them from shoulder height(one arm db press)
> 
> I'm scared of breaking them/the floor...and i jump when people drop weights(much to peoples amusement lol) Gym floor got replaced last year and was fekked under the matting at the db area!


I used to see it more in Fitness First, now I train in a proper place no one does it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Never do inclines. Never do declines. Used to do a lot of flat benching but now only occasionally.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ser

I have a massive sign in gym saying don't drop weights.

If you are training to failure then you should have 2 spotters to take the DBS off you when you reach that point because dropping like in the video can affect your shoulders and biceps.

Dropping on the floor like that is just a macho exercise.

I have pressed the 70kgs DBS and I always have 2 spotters to hand me Nd unhand me the weights so that the only time I'm working the muscle is during the lift.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I do all sorts of routines and will typically do 2 out of the three bit will do all 3.

It maybe a mix up of machine and free weight tho.

Saying that my last 2 chest sessions were decline or incline then decline or incline and flat last.

Not a fan if heavy flat so always put it late in the work out.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I do flat and incline and always finish with cable cross overs, when i change my routine i will then swap incline for decline or switch from bar to dumbbell. The key is change.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hardly ever do decline never get much from it (but when I do prefer db's) just pain in ass putting them back down.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Just make sure you warm your shoulders really well before pal. I did this once and f*cked my shoulder


Yeah I agree it is important to stretch well first when trying to do 100% ROM on any exercise. I am always sure to give things a good stretch out.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Does anyone do all three bench press variations on chest day? I've started to do all three on chest days.
> 
> Or is there no point?
> 
> Which ones do you do?


I usually do all 3 if the gym isn't too busy.

Only problem is that in the gym I've just joined the benches that decline do so at around 35 degree angles. I dunno if that's too much. It's a good head rush if nothing else :tongue:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

anyone ever experimented with one set incline, one flat, one decline? so you would essentially count it as one excersise?


----------

